# Programmas / Software >  Excel grafiks

## sasasa

Ir man csv fails ar datu tabulu. Taisot grafiku man veidojas 7 līknes. Vai ir iespējams kaut kur norādīt, ka jāveido viena līkne, ņemot datus pa rindai pēc kārtas? Mēģināju meklēt googlē, bet nesapratu kā lai to uzprasa.
Šobrīd sanāk šādi


bet vajag apmēram šādi

----------


## marizo

Uztaisi grafiku ar vienu rindu (vai kolonu - ko nu Tev vajag), tad grafika "properties" ir sadaļa series vai data series, kur norādi pārējo datu diapazonu.

----------


## sasasa

Excelis lamājas, kad grafikam ar vienu rindu uzrādu datus vairāk par vienu rindu. Tai pašā rindā var ņemt klāt cik grib, bet tikko inorāda citu rindu, tā met ārā logu ar paskaidrojumu, ka dati nevar būt vairā par rindu. Man to visu vajadzētu , lai bez kādām papildus darbībām iekš properties, atverot failu ar datu masīvu izveidojas grafiks ar vienu līkni. X vērtība ir kārtas nr.
Pavisam gatavam rezultātam jābūt apmēram šādam. To laukumu iekrāsošanu noteiktu vērtību apgabalos arī pagaidām nemāku uzbūvēt. Ja kāds arī to var palīdzēt, tad būšu pateicīgs.

----------


## marizo

Ai, mans ieteikums neder. Nepareizi izpratu vēlmes.

----------


## next

Ja to prieksh viena faila vajag tad var saglabaat tabulu teksta formaataa, ar teksta redaktoru novaakt CR LF un importeet excelii atpakalj.
Buus tabula ar vienu rindu.

----------


## sasasa

> Ja to prieksh viena faila vajag


 Tur tā bēda, ka vajag regulāri priekš daudziem failiem. Tak nevar būt ka excelis tik glups un pats neprot tabulu par rindu pārveidot. Gan jau kāds Excel guru te ir kas zinās. Ceru ka ar tam fona krāsām arī   ::

----------


## sasasa

Tagad nesaprotu - vai manas vēlmes ir pārāk nereālas, vai starp elektroniķiem nav neviena, kas labi pārzin Exceli

----------


## M_J

Laikam zinātāji jāmeklē starp grāmatvežiem. Pesonīgi man būtu vieglaķ uztaisīt, lai ierīce, kas to CSV failu ģenerē, uzreiz taisa tādu, lai excelis saprot, ja pats būtu šīs ierīces autors, vai arī uzrakstīt sīku programmiņu, kas esošo CSV failu pārveido, kā vajag, ja pirmais nosacījums neizpildās. Apgūt exceļa nianses? Tur man kā elektroniķim vispirms būtu jāpārvar iekšējais riebums pret šo, uz grāmatvežiem/ekonomistiem orientēto programmu.

----------


## JDat

M_J, nu ti zagnul.

Excel regulāri palīdz, kad vajag kaut ko sarēķināt. Paņemam no datasheet formulas un saliekam excelī. Rezultāts uzreiz redzams. Ātri un vienkārši.

sasasa.

Ar open office calc gandrīz sanāk. Jamais no sākuma paņem A1:A5, tad B1:B5, tad C1:C5 utt. Nedaudz vēlāk pamēģināšu ar Office2003 un google drive.

----------


## sasasa

[QUOTE=JDat;112778 Jamais no sākuma paņem A1:A5, tad B1:B5, tad C1:C5 utt. .[/QUOTE]
Tas ir TIEŠI tas ko es gribu, bet nekādi nevaru ar MS2013.

----------


## JDat

Excel2003 tā nemāk...

----------


## JDat

Open office dara šitā:

----------


## marizo

JDat+HELP=tieši tas, kas vajadzīgs!



> Note that a data range may consist of more than one region in a spreadsheet, e.g. "$Sheet1.A1:A5;$Sheet1.D15" is also a valid data range.


 Jāieraksta Data range šādā formātā:
$Loksne1.$B$4:$G$4;$Loksne1.$B$5:$G$5;$Loksne1.$B$6:$G$6

----------


## JDat

Sanāk baigais čakars ar roku visu ierakstīt...

----------


## sasasa

> Sanāk baigais čakars ar roku visu ierakstīt...


 It īpaši jautri, kad ir  jāieraxta 2437 rindiņas  :: 
.. bet ticu ka jābūt vienkāršākam variantam, kas varbūt nav tik populārs un tādēļ ne visiem zināms

----------


## marizo

uzrakstīt programmu/skriptu, kas saver šo Data Range?  :: 
Kaut tai pašā calc - norādīt x1,y1 šūnu un x2,y2, pārējo saver automātiski. Vismaz kaut kas, kamēr nav cita varianta.

----------

